# Problem mit Oracle-JDBC-Treiber



## Flyer (29. Okt 2004)

ich habe folgenden Code:


```
java.sql.Driver d = (java.sql.Driver)Class.forName("oracle.jdbc.driver.OracleDriver").newInstance();
			
Properties prop = new Properties();
prop.put ("user", "test"); 
prop.put ("password", "test");	
fDBConnection = DriverManager.getConnection("jdbc:oracle:thin:@bu1000:1526:tset", prop);
```
wenn ich ihn ausführe, dann gib es folgenden Fehler:

```
java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: oracle.jdbc.driver.OracleDriver
	at java.net.URLClassLoader$1.run(Unknown Source)
	at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
	at java.net.URLClassLoader.findClass(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
	at sun.misc.Launcher$AppClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClassInternal(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.Class.forName0(Native Method)
	at java.lang.Class.forName(Unknown Source)
	at ch.swisslife.prov.dialog.DokApr_DBConnection.<init>(DokApr_DBConnection.java:29)
	at ch.swisslife.prov.dialog.TestMain.<init>(TestMain.java:44)
	at ch.swisslife.prov.dialog.TestMain.main(TestMain.java:103)
```

und ich habe keine ahnung warum?


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (29. Okt 2004)

Der Oracle-JDBC-Treiber wurde nicht gefunden.

Liegt das entsprechende JAR-File in Deinem Classpath bzw. hast Du diesen entsprechend ergänzt?


----------



## Flyer (29. Okt 2004)

auf welches jar-File muss ich ihn ergänzen und wie? kenne mich mit solchen dingen nicht besonders gut aus!

Gruss Flyer


----------



## Bleiglanz (29. Okt 2004)

z.B. classes12.zip in den Classpath aufnemen

z.B. java -cp .;pfad/foo/classes12.zip MeinProg

findest du irgendwo in $ORA_HOME, weiss nicht mehr wo

schau in die Oracle Doku, mittlerweile gibts auch schon bessere Treiber


----------



## abollm (29. Okt 2004)

Bei einer halbwegs ordentlichen Oracle-Server-Installation (Version 8.1.7.x) findest du die von "Bleiglanz" erwähnte Treiber-Datei normalerweise in folgendem Verzeichnis:

<LW>:\oracle\ora81\jdbc\lib

Bei Oracle 9.2.x in folgendem Verzeichnis:

<LW>:\oracle\ora92\jdbc\lib[/list]


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (2. Nov 2004)

Der Oracle-JDBC-Treiber kann auch separat auf folgender Website heruntergeladen werden:

http://www.oracle.com/technology/so...ware/tech/java/sqlj_jdbc/htdocs/jdbc9201.html


----------

